
Show HN: A Chrome Extension for Filtering Phobia Inducing Images(Spiders,Snakes) - smithmayowa
http://www.phobiadeflector.com
======
smithmayowa
Hi Everyone I just made a chrome extension that utilizes an imagenet
tensorflowjs model to filter out the 2 top images that people have phobias for
;snakes and spiders. The github repository is available at
[https://github.com/Smithmayowa20/phobiadeflector](https://github.com/Smithmayowa20/phobiadeflector)
and its chrome store link is available at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/phobia-
deflector/a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/phobia-
deflector/abemchjikcoolecopifmheehconhmodb)

------
bryanrasmussen
It would be nice if you could build up an image filter by giving it a google
image search to run.

~~~
smithmayowa
I sadly do not understand what you have just said.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
as I've understood it you've trained a tensorflow model to recognize images of
snakes and spiders, and then made a chrome extension that blocks any image the
model recognizes from being displayed?

If you allowed people to create models to block by feeding in a google image
search, or perhaps other open image feed then they could write in a text that
when searched on Google images that returns stuff they want to block, new
blocker trains on this model and they turn on that blocker.

Step 3 - allow them to run specific blockers on specific sites.

~~~
smithmayowa
Thanks will look into this.

